# How can I plug a 12v winch into the wall of my house?



## Bunited2

I think (unfortunately) a couple guys here hit the nail on the
head (as it were). I think the guy that started this is/was
either a DIY'r or more likely he was trying to get his customer
to spring for his idea and the HO realized this is one of the
dumbest things he'd heard in his life.

or

The guy ended up feeding the wrong voltage into that winch
while he was on the stairs (btw) to test it and when he hit his
remote control thingy it catapulted him up into the attic and 
his head is still stuck in the HO's roof.

And

Each night at the dinner table the HO and his wife are asking
each other at the dinner table "I wonder if ndurbin7 -Registered 
User- is ever coming back? except for that oddball idea of
installing a winch to the attic ladder, he seemed like a nice
enough chap"......"oh by the way, I keep hearing this muffled 
sound that sounds like it's coming from the attic...yeah, I've
heard it too....is House on tonight?"

More (somewhat) useless blather brought to you by:

*Bunited2*


----------



## bartoni

You can't! The 12v winch needs the extra amps found in a 12v battery to operate properly. Most transformers only have amp rattings in the 7amp to 15 amp range. 12v car batteries have 50 amps & up. The amps deliver the power needed to crank devices like winches and starters for cars & boats. Best thing to do is buy a 12v battery for the winch, and a trickel charger that plugs into a 120v outlet. I spent days researching this subject, and this was what I discovered. If anyone knows another way, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

bartoni said:


> You can't! The 12v winch needs the extra amps found in a 12v battery to operate properly. Most transformers only have amp rattings in the 7amp to 15 amp range. 12v car batteries have 50 amps & up. The amps deliver the power needed to crank devices like winches and starters for cars & boats. Best thing to do is buy a 12v battery for the winch, and a trickel charger that plugs into a 120v outlet. I spent days researching this subject, and this was what I discovered. If anyone knows another way, I'd love to hear about it.


You joined just to answer a 2 year old thread :blink: How on earth did you even come across this thread :laughing:


But yes you can get big enough power supply's to run a winch.


----------



## SAW.co

bartoni said:


> You can't! The 12v winch needs the extra amps found in a 12v battery to operate properly. Most transformers only have amp rattings in the 7amp to 15 amp range. 12v car batteries have 50 amps & up. The amps deliver the power needed to crank devices like winches and starters for cars & boats. Best thing to do is buy a 12v battery for the winch, and a trickel charger that plugs into a 120v outlet. I spent days researching this subject, and this was what I discovered. If anyone knows another way, I'd love to hear about it.


Or you could just buy a 110 volt winch

Grab a Granger catalogue. they have dozens to choose from.


----------



## 480sparky

bartoni said:


> You can't! .......... If anyone knows another way, I'd love to hear about it.


You can buy as much amperage as you want, and you're only limited to what the balance is on your bank account.

Cripes, my 12v battery charger/starter cranks out 200amps, and it was only $65.


----------

